# my 2009 honda 724 verses 32 year old hs 80



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

I just sold my 32 year old mint honda hs 80,like new, had a neighbour give me his because the tracks stopped working, I rebuilt it with all new shafts, final drive gear, 3 new gears,5 new bearings, prop shaft bearings and auger shaft bearings, we just had a 1st few snow falls,I find her good as she has better controls then the hs 80 and is easier to use with hydrostatic trans,however I find that most times she rides up over the snow ,she has the skids on the bucket side left and right but the also have the other ones on back of the bucket looks like a j shaped, not sure if they are sposed to be up or down ,or how to adjust either front ones or back ones to keep the front down when blowing, my hs 80 only had skids in front but was a heavier machine and was way better cutting through snow with out lifting and riding over the snow, the 724's lever to your right side for lifting blower up and down with the cable is top high to tilt the front down so i am not sure what to do with the front skids on side of the bucket front and rear,should i just take the front ones off all together or leave them on and take rear ones off,


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

You should adjust all skids when loosened and put a 1/8" spacer under the scraper bar then tightened everything up, I say this assuming you have hard top surface.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Normex said:


> You should adjust all skids when loosened and put a 1/8" spacer under the scraper bar then tightened everything up, I say this assuming you have hard top surface.


So you mean have all the 4 skids the same height


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

No, you should only use 1 set of skids. Any use of skids creates lift, having 4 will give you more lift. People have been posting how great these huge side skids are...to me it is just adding larger pontoons on a pontoon boat.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Once you put your 1/8" spacer under the scraper bar as a guide for height and tighten the skids when they all touch the surface then the height is irrelevant since you adjust by the scraper bar height and not the skids.
Are your scraper the float type with springs? then one should adjust as per the bucket sides to not touch the surface by at least 1/4".
Good Luck and come back for further clarification if needed.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Normex said:


> Once you put your 1/8" spacer under the scraper bar as a guide for height and tighten the skids when they all touch the surface then the height is irrelevant since you adjust by the scraper bar height and not the skids.
> Are your scraper the float type with springs? then one should adjust as per the bucket sides to not touch the surface by at least 1/4".
> Good Luck and come back for further clarification if needed.


Ok thanks, just plain skids ,i'll keep front ones on and take off the ones in the rear looks like a J and try it thanks Bud!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would leave the rear shoes there, and adjust them so that they are just below the level of the scraper bar. This will help in preserving the the scraper bar and augers. You could use washers to use as guides to adjust accordingly. Place them under the scraper bar, loosen the rear shoes, adjust and retighten. 

The terrain that you use your machine, will dictate what this clearance will need to be. Understand, that there maybe some wear to the scraper bar that may be inevitable. And, your scraper bar is also adjustable, along with all of this. So, it too may be to adjusted to adjust the angle of attack.


----------

